# storing hydration bladders



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What is the best way to store hydration bladders, so that they don't start growing alien life forms?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Empty - just rinse good and hang upside down to dry.
Full of water - depends on how long you want to store it. It should be good just from the tap for a week or two in a dark cool place. For longer periods of time you could go to a place that sells food/water storage items and they have a chemical (chlorine) that you can use. No longer do they recommend using chlorox bleach.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Empty - just rinse good and hang upside down to dry.
> Full of water - depends on how long you want to store it. It should be good just from the tap for a week or two in a dark cool place. For longer periods of time you could go to a place that sells food/water storage items and they have a chemical (chlorine) that you can use. No longer do they recommend using chlorox bleach.


+1

And they make bladders spreader/hangers if you want to get fancy.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I like storing them somewhere in the dumpster. (Hate those things) But when I did own them, I did what the naturalist does.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

My bladder is a camel back and has a large opening. I can usually get most of the water out and wipe it out with a towel. Then I roll up a paper towel and run it down the center and hang it with the cap off. This acts like a wick for the moisture. And remember to blow out the drinking tube as best you can.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

truemule said:


> My bladder is a camel back and has a large opening. I can usually get most of the water out and wipe it out with a towel. Then I roll up a paper towel and run it down the center and hang it with the cap off. This acts like a wick for the moisture. And remember to blow out the drinking tube as best you can.


Thats what I do too!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They make a brush to clean out the tube.

One of those gun bore snakes with the nylon bristle brush is fast and easy on the tube if it gets "gunked" up. 

Ah....Like if you leave chocolate milk in one for 6 months.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> They make a brush to clean out the tube.
> 
> One of those gun bore snakes with the nylon bristle brush is fast and easy on the tube if it gets "gunked" up.
> 
> Ah....Like if you leave chocolate milk in one for 6 months.


 That sounds like the voice of experence. :wink: 
I like to store all of my water containers full, even the tank in my trailer (leaving enough room for expansion when it freezes in the winter with antifreeze in the pipes). Clorinated water like from your tap or hose should last for years safely. The only drawback is acquiring some taste from the container particularly plastic ones. So I store them full then exchange the water periodically like with each use. The clorinated water also prevents mold from forming in sealed containers.


----------

